# Info par produktiem >  140УД1 mūsdienu alternatīva TO-99 korpusā?

## Janis

Ko  izmantot priekš upgrade tembra blokā,  nomainot šo seno mikroshēmu ? Vajadzīgs operacionālis ar zemu trokšņu līmeni un ļoti minimāliem kropļojumiem. Barošana 2 X 12 v, min slodze ~5K.  Derētu kautkas lidzīgs NE5532, bet  metāla TO-99 korpusā, lai nebūtu jālodē pārejas un varētu  mikroshēmai izlocīt  kājas kā vajadzīgs.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai esi tik pārliecināts, ka sanāks vēlamais "upgrade"? Dažkārt sanāk pretējais. Īsti neatceros, bet šķiet ka tas krievu brīnums bija *µA741* analogs.

----------


## JDat

Ja gribi pa biezo galu nodot, tad OPA627. Nū bet tad Hi-Endistiem.   ::  
Man liekas, ka tev derēs NE5532, TL072, 4580 (4558 ir sū..s).Uz šiem turas viss mūsdienu šovbizness.
Es, kā alķīmiķis, ieliktu DIP panelī, pielīmētu ar karsto līmi vai silikonu kaut kur tuvumā un uz vadiņus aizvilktu kur vajag.
Neder šitāds risinājums?

----------


## guguce

Apskati šito:
http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/73-275-75/lm741h-op-amp-to5-

----------


## R3naro

µA741 analogs ir 140УД7.Liec iekšā NE5532 un skaties kas notiek.Gan jau ka izmaiņas būs,bet tik uz kuru pusi..

----------


## JDat

Kāpēc vajadzētu būt izmaiņām uz slikto pusi?   ::

----------

